# touchpad eeepc1008

## polslinux

Allora il touchpad funziona a metà...mi va lo scrolling e muovere la freccia ma non mi va il tap...non so come abilitarlo dato che ho Gnome 2.26 (e quindi con HAL ma lo stesso non mi va).

Ho provato a prendere il .fdi dalla mia arch ma sempre il tap non va  :Sad: 

```
pol-netbook pol # cat /etc/make.conf

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal unicode alsa mp3 mp4 ffmpeg a52 aac flac networkmanager nsplugin pcmcia pdf png policykit pulseaudio usb xine zlib xvid acpi bluetooth branding firefox gstreamer jpeg lm_sensors hddtemp ncurses mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 v4l v4l2"

LINGUAS="it"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

```

questo il file fdi:

```
pol-netbook pol # cat /etc/hal/fdi/pol*/11-x*

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLES:

        Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime

   <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

   Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

   Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

   <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   If on, circular scrolling is used

   <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

   For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page

        -->

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

